# Stark Raving MAD....again, Road Switcher this time



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Stark Raving MAD....again.


No sooner do I get the F-40 off my bench I find myself cutting and glueing some other stuff together...




























The Geep body shell is off a $10 toy train set from CVS last xmas, somewhere near O gauge, the rest you recognize.


Now somehow I gotta find the power bricks...


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

That is insane, but also has a very unique and pleasing flair to it.

It could almost pass for one of those new Gensets or Green Goats.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 2, 2008)

Now somehow I gotta find the power bricks... 


Try the drawer with "large parts" LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

*Vic, you have came over to the dark side.*
*Toad*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like another cool project. Have you thought about using RS3 trucks. Later RJD


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Just remember Vic: Madness is all in the mind! Great looking bash. Can't wait to see what rolls off your shop track next.. 

Ted.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

needs some side-rod drivers from a 45er


----------



## traindude109 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool! Looking forward to progress!


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's see now - would that be a "Meep"







or a "Gack"!














Looks like you'll have another interesting creation at any rate, Vic!









 Tom


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

more progress:










Control stand, never been to good with Dismals, but methinks its passable










Cab interior










Front view










Rear view


Painted the interior of the cab, ready to begin painting the shell once I finish the end ladders...


Still gotta find the power bricks...


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

*OK, will have to close my eyes on this one till it is finished!*
*Man your heading for the white coat guys, very soon.....







*
*Toad*


----------

